# Compass in the dash



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

The OP in this tread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=861428 states that it is possible to code compass to appear in the instrument cluster (above odometer) in '15 F10. Does anyone know how can this be done?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Kompass_graph_enable


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

neo_andersson said:


> Kompass_graph_enable


Can you provide any more details please: like where in the NBT code this parameter resides


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Not in NBT, is in KOMBI or DKOMBI depends on which one you have. You can search for it in kombi coding file.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

neo_andersson said:


> Not in NBT, is in KOMBI or DKOMBI depends on which one you have. You can search for it in kombi coding file.


Thanks, mate! It worked beautifully. Side (though related) question: is there a way to disable a disclaimer for the BMW Online screen (not the general iDrive disclaimer- I had that one turned off long ago)? Every time I start any online widget (like Weather) there is a stupid disclaimer.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

no, as far as i know


----------

